# Musical Conundrum



## Weegiewood (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a bit of a mystery to solve - attached is a PDF of the top line of a toy musical drum roll, taken from a CT scan of an antique toy. I'm trying to identify the piece and composer (date of toy is believed to be 1890 to 1910). The drum has 36 "tines" or notes. I cannot access the drum roll without damaging the toy (hence the CT scan). The top line is therefore a bit of a best guess in terms of notes (tones) and rhythm. I've tried Musipedia without much success (narrowed down to 13000+ classical tunes!). Any ideas?


----------



## Weegiewood (Jul 1, 2013)

*Mystery tune*



Weegiewood said:


> I have a bit of a mystery to solve - attached is a PDF of the top line of a toy musical drum roll, taken from a CT scan of an antique toy. I'm trying to identify the piece and composer (date of toy is believed to be 1890 to 1910). The drum has 36 "tines" or notes. I cannot access the drum roll without damaging the toy (hence the CT scan). The top line is therefore a bit of a best guess in terms of notes (tones) and rhythm. I've tried Musipedia without much success (narrowed down to 13000+ classical tunes!). Any ideas?


Further to the attached PDF we have managed to carefully record the music (MPEG attached). Does anyone have a clue as to piece / composer etc? Many thanks.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmmm... Are you sure it is a classical piece?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> Hmmm... Are you sure it is a classical piece?


Could be late romantic, judging from when the toy was probably built.


----------



## Weegiewood (Jul 1, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Could be late romantic, judging from when the toy was probably built.


I think it is late romantic, possibly early modern?? The melody is a bit obscure on the MPEG, and it's proving difficult to actually place the piece. I have a feeling that the toy was manufactured 1900-1910 but the musical drum was not "off the shelf" (i.e. contempory at that time). I know that the owner was very rich and that the piece was possibly a personal favourite tune (lullaby?).


----------

